
More Screen Time for Teens Linked to ADHD Symptoms - abhineet97
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/07/17/629517464/more-screen-time-for-teens-may-fuel-adhd-symptoms
======
cyberpunk0
Fragmented attention is a huge part of adhd

